

Would you switch to Coda2? - ksakhuj

Personally I prefer vim or sublime2 over fancy.
======
Udo
Oh not this again. If you prefer vim or sublime2 as a matter of course you are
not even remotely within the target audience of Coda - so I suspect this is
just another invitation to yet another round of "I'm a badass and you're all
pansies". I apologize if this wasn't your intention but it certainly comes
across as such.

But since you asked, I need an editor with good syntax highlighting and very
good SFTP support. I practically don't care about anything else. Code
completion, in-editor documentation, refactoring tools - all that doesn't
matter to me. I don't care if Coda is considered "fancy", it does those two
basic things for me and it does them well. It does them better than skEdit or
anything else that I used before. vim, sublime, or most other "hardcore"
editors don't or do them poorly or do them only with badly bolted-on plugins.

I believe this is true for many programmers (maybe not the most vocal ones
though), they want something done and they don't really care if the software
that does it is publicly ridiculed as a children's toy. The easiest way to
score points with a certain kind of crowd is to publicly proclaim "vim all the
way baby" and then privately open a Coda window to get some work done.

------
SmileyKeith
Let me preface this by saying Coda 2 is a great development tool, assuming
that it works the way that you like work. Personally, it doesn't fit into my
development workflow. Coda 2 wants to be a one-stop shop for all of your
development needs. So, if that's what you want in a text editor then I would
definitely recommend you try it out.

I, personally, do not work that way. I want my text editor to be as absent as
possible. I want it to correct indentions and maybe auto complete tags as I
go. I want to FTP everything myself. I want to preview the site in Safari and
Firefox. I want to use SSH through terminal and Git through GitHub. That is
where Coda 2 and I do not agree. Coda 2 is full of amazing features with a
fantastic implementation that is too bloated for my needs. However, that comes
down to how you want to use your text editor. For me, TextMate and BBEdit are
the only editors I will ever use.

------
tommypalm
As someone that works on Rails projects almost all of the time, no, for a few
different reasons.

1\. Coda (1+2) are geared towards one file = one file output to preview.
Obviously Rails doesn't work this way.

2\. Starting a project from the CLI, I often open it in Sublime 2, TM, etc
from the same window. I don't see the value of adding all my settings for
project folders, remote servers and git details a second time in Coda, when
they're all in the folder already. I deploy everything on Heroku and store
them on Github.

3\. Haml, Scss and Coffeescript largely eliminate the need for validation. If
your code is wrong, they won't compile it.

4\. Keyboard Shortcuts. I use Sublime on a MBA without a mouse or trackpad
most of the time. I much prefer working through shortcuts than I do by
clicking on stuff, which the majority of the Coda UI is geared towards.

5\. Quick Open/Peepopen. I saw nothing about Coda 2 having this. It's
absolutely necessary IMO. All text editors should follow the same behaviour as
Peepopen, something that Chocolat doesn't do (but it should).

Coda is a great editor for designers and for lightweight PHP devs, but I don't
see it's value for people who spend all day looking at code.

------
thanashyam
As someone who recently switched to Mac, I tried Coda first. It was looking
beautiful and everything, but stops at being just that. Beyond eye-candy, I
could not use it much - after a month of dabbling around with many editors, I
have now settled for Sublime2.

~~~
SmileyKeith
I would definitely recommend TextMate and BBEdit. Or even Chocolat which is
still in development.

~~~
lukeholder
Definitely recommend sublime text 2. Currently nothing comes close.

~~~
kenthorvath
I bought licenses for Coda2, TextMate, and Sublime Text 2.

I haven't opened TextMate in months. ST2 I use every day on every machine -
including my Windows and Linux machines at work, and my Mac at home.

Also, the Vintage plugin gives me close-enough vim commands to navigate and
edit, and can be toggled with a keystroke.

I'm in heaven.

Coda2, is nice for design and live preview on the iPad is crazy cool, but the
keyboard shortcuts feel very ergonomicly awkward and it doesn't seem to have
the incredibly useful 'list all commands in fuzzy search' thing that TextMate
and ST2 do so well.

I use Coda2 when I'm messing with CSS, but for everything else, it's ST2.

------
johncoltrane
If I was using a similar product and Coda2 provided more/better features,
maybe. Since I'm not, no.

I've downloaded it yesterday out of curiosity but I didn't expand the archive.
If my general lack of interest for the Panic hype machine is a good indicator,
I suppose it will stay untouched in ~/Downloads for some time before going
straight to the trashcan.

But why do you ask? Are you going to switch if enough HNers answer yes?

------
kayman
Since i've committed myself to invest and learn emacs i no longer worry about
editors. Like the book Pragmatic Programmer book suggests, pick one editor
that is extensible and be very good at it. Emacs was just my choice. Any
editor is good. Just learn it well.

